# The Last of the Ninja's?



## Sukerkin (Nov 23, 2012)

So who wins the title? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-20135674 

Interesting to see an article on such a topic hit the pages of the BBC web-site - I wonder why it floated up to the surface now?


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> So who wins the title?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-20135674
> 
> Interesting to see an article on such a topic hit the pages of the BBC web-site - I wonder why it floated up to the surface now?



Perhaps with all the current problems at the BBC someone is looking for an assassin?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2012)

Slow news day?

At least it didn't focus only on Hatsumi, as most of these do!


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 23, 2012)

arnisador said:


> Slow news day?
> 
> At least it didn't focus only on Hatsumi, as most of these do!



I think the BBC are grateful for slow news days at the moment, they will want stories that don't involve politicians, celebrities, children, cover ups and the BBC which doesn't leave a lot!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 23, 2012)

:hmm: isn't this EXACTLY what a REAL ninja would want then to think


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 24, 2012)

There is so much wrong with that article. Where is Chris Parker when you need him?

I find it hard to believe that Hatsumi said he doesn't have a successor picked out. If he doesn't pick one, his organization will fracture and become a hundred smaller groups. He needs to at least appoint a president of the organization even if he chooses not to name him as the next soke.

The whole article is really weird.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 27, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> I find it hard to believe that Hatsumi said he doesn't have a successor picked out. If he doesn't pick one, his organization will fracture and become a hundred smaller groups. He needs to at least appoint a president of the organization even if he chooses not to name him as the next soke.



It's much more complicated than all that. I'm not going to get into it however because 1) I don't feel competent to try and explain it as it was explained to me, and 2) it's disrespectful to discuss.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2012)

Disrespectful?


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes.  There is sorta a stigma on discussing it in the open while the person is still alive, so we generally do not.  I guess it would be sorta like having your friends discuss who was gonna bang you wife after you die on your facebook wall, or who would get your Ferarri, or whatever.  We tend to be more lax about it in the west, but I have been led to believe that its sorta taboo to do in the east.


----------



## Omar B (Nov 28, 2012)

Second topic with "Ninja's" in it's topic rather than "Ninjas"  That apostrophe that seems to pop up everywhere nowadays when people think they are writing plural.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2012)

It's part of their plan to distract and confuse us, I'm sure.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 28, 2012)

Omar B said:


> Second topic with "Ninja's" in it's topic rather than "Ninjas"  That apostrophe that seems to pop up everywhere nowadays when people think they are writing plural.



Just think yourself lucky I didn't spell it Ningerz ... 

Just one of those unfortunate moments when you wish you were still a Mod so you could edit the title to remove the grammatical error .


----------



## Aiki Lee (Nov 28, 2012)

Cryozombie said:


> Yes.  There is sorta a stigma on discussing it in the open while the person is still alive, so we generally do not.  I guess it would be sorta like having your friends discuss who was gonna bang you wife after you die on your facebook wall, or who would get your Ferarri, or whatever.  We tend to be more lax about it in the west, but I have been led to believe that its sorta taboo to do in the east.



I was not aware it was that taboo, but thinking about it more it would make sense not to want to discuss this too openly.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 29, 2012)

Omar B said:


> Second topic with "Ninja's" in it's topic rather than "Ninjas"  That apostrophe that seems to pop up everywhere nowadays when people think they are writing plural.



Thats's ok, I'm's pretty sure the pural's of Ninja is Ninja.  Like Moose's.  

LOL

And actually, the Bar we go to often on Wed nights has Hot Dog's and Fries on the menu, and I think my bartender is sick of me asking what the hot dogs own.


----------

